# [Italian NR] Sebastiano Tronto - 3BLD 37.93



## porkynator (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Noahaha (Sep 8, 2013)

Yay! Hopefully you can relax more now.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 8, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Yay! Hopefully you can relax more now.



I hope so  But I was actually more relaxed in that round, even after the 38.77 (not NR by .49), than in the finals (you can see that from the results).


----------



## Ollie (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn you for going sub-me  but sweet solve


----------



## Applecow (Sep 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Damn you for going sub-me  but sweet solve



same here. but wait for the next weekend


----------



## Brest (Sep 8, 2013)

*SebastianoTronto* - 37.93 3x3BLD NR - Milan Blind Day 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]MgG7ykz9bGA[/youtubehd]


 D2 L' D2 L' R' D2 F2 U' R D' U B2 F D L2 F' D2 U' F'

z2 // memo
// corners
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R'
x2 L2' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L y 
x' U' R' U L2' U' R U L2' x
L' D2' L U2 L' D2' L U2
R D' R2' D R U2' R' D' R U2' R D R'
// edges
y' L' U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L2'
x' M' U' L' U M U' L U
z x2 M' U R' U' M U R U' x'
y' R U x M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 x' U' R'
y z U' M2' U R2 U' M2' U R2
x M2' U' R U M2' U' R' U
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
Total	37.93
Memo	12.90				
[COLOR="red"]Solve	25.03	112	4.47	146	5.83[/color]
Corners	10.68	52	4.87	63	5.90
Edges	14.35	60	4.18	83	5.78
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 L' D2 L' R' D2 F2 U' R D' U B2 F D L2 F' D2 U' F'

z2 // memo
// corners
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R'
z' (x' z') y' L2' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L y 
x' U' R' U L2' U' R U L2' x
L' D' D' L U U L' D' D' L U U
R D' R' R' D R U' U' R' D' R U' U' R D R'
// edges
B y' L2' U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' L' y
(z' y') M' U' L' U l L' U' L U (x y)
x M' U R' U' l L' U R U' x'
y' R U x R r' U R r' U l L' U U M' U M' U M' U U x' U' R'
(y z) U' M' M' U R2 U' M' M' U R2
x M' M' U' R U M' M' U' R' U
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2013)

so many cube rotations.
So many fast blindfolders lately


----------



## porkynator (Sep 8, 2013)

Ollie: you did it first!
Applecow: I had 39.33 official PB before this, so I was already ahead of you 

Thanks Brest!


AvGalen said:


> so many cube rotations.



That's how I do it, also because of UR buffer. But yes, this solve had more rotations than usual.


----------



## Applecow (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't know that. Then it's time to become sub-you


----------

